# Favre Leuba



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Favre Leuba Duomatic

I've had this watch for about 6 years, I bought it off a watchmaker in Brighton in August 03, when I was on a business trip,

(more like a Jolly Boys Outing). It's given excellent service and I've only had the winding crown replaced because the FL symbol had worn off.

I've been giving it a polish with a soft cloth and it got me thinking. We don't get to see that many on the forum,

maybe they're not that popular, but being one of the oldest Swiss watchmakers, now inevitably taken over, and in the sixties,

one of the most innovative, there must still be some of their very early models still about. For example,

how about the Favre Leuba 'Bivouac' from 1963, a mechanical wind movement with a mechanical altimeter.

Or the Favre Leuba 'Bathy 50' from 1966, a mechanical wind movement with a mechanical depth gauge.

Not to mention the Favre Leuba Duomatic and Twinmatic watches from the sixties, which were initially manual and then later automatic wind.

If any of our members on the forum have any of these lovely old watches I'd love to see some pictures, so how about a Favre Leuaba thread ?

I know I'm not the only one with a Favre Leuba, so let's see your Twinmatics and Duomatics, manuals and autos and dress watches.

Wouldn't it be great if a mechanical altimeter or depth gauge variant turns up.

Dave ..........


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

My Only Favre Leuba Sea King was purchased of fleabay from The Philippines(I know I was new to this watch collecting thing).










The Dial been redone and its a bit small for my liking I gave it to my 710 she said "It's stopped working" she didn't know you had to hand wind it :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I was wearing mine this morning (as featured in the saturday watch thread)


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

grant1967 said:


> My Only Favre Leuba Sea King was purchased of fleabay from The Philippines(I know I was new to this watch collecting thing).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice little watch, I had one of these but sold it on. You're right they are on the small size but it was'nt the reason I sold it. As ever, I tend to regret selling a watch almost immediately it's gone. :lol:

Dave ........


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Toshi said:


> I was wearing mine this morning (as featured in the saturday watch thread)


That's a beauty, has that got a FL movement in it ? Never come across one like that, nice case and hidden crown. If it's like mine the case is quite hard and scratch resistant.

Very nice.

Dave ........


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Shaky said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > I was wearing mine this morning (as featured in the saturday watch thread)
> ...


Yep, it's a Duomatic. Keeps good time, and it's a good size too


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Shaky said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


Yep, I think the timekeeping is excellent for a mechanical, they can certainly make good movements.

Dave ............


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Great watches in my opinion.

here are mine..


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

ravi.kiran said:


> Great watches in my opinion.
> 
> here are mine..


I do like the chronometer, bet that's a good timekeeper. I wish I could get some more info on Favre Leuba.

Always interesting a bit of history I think.

Dave ...........


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

^^

Yes Dave it is and i think it should


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Favre leuba doctors watch landeron cal 149 from memory







Oops to large sorry


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

andy s said:


> Favre leuba doctors watch landeron cal 149 from memory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super looking watch Andy, great picture.

I had a Roi Des Eaux chronograph with a Landeron 248 movement. I was told they were the Chevy of movements, very rugged.

Dave ........


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I love that deep blue. What a monster of a watch.

The only FL I have is my Pocket watch. It gets some use on lazy sundays when I don't feel like getting up and doing much.










It does have a good looking movement.


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> I love that deep blue. What a monster of a watch.
> 
> The only FL I have is my Pocket watch. It gets some use on lazy sundays when I don't feel like getting up and doing much.
> 
> ...


I don't know how old that watch is Rob, but that's a very clean movement. I've never had a Pocket watch, I bet a dozen watches in a display cabinet would like very smart.

Very nice watch Rob.

Dave .........


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I've been taken with the 'Raider' series (Sea-, Moon-, etc.):


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Nalu said:


> I've been taken with the 'Raider' series (Sea-, Moon-, etc.):


Great looking watch Colin, it looks like it's in good condition. Nice shot by the way.

With 36000 on the dial, I bet it's a good timekeeper.

Hope you're keeping ok ?

Dave ...............


----------



## JoeBass (Jun 20, 2009)

I was just surfing the web and stumbled upon this cool F-L thread. Here's a couple of shots of my Bathy 50. The depth gauge indicator has been stuck on 12 meters since I've owned the watch. I've thought about centering it, but then it'll cover the F-L name and logo. I have no idea if the depth gauge works or not...I don't have the guts to bring the watch under water


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

JoeBass said:


> I was just surfing the web and stumbled upon this cool F-L thread. Here's a couple of shots of my Bathy 50. The depth gauge indicator has been stuck on 12 meters since I've owned the watch. I've thought about centering it, but then it'll cover the F-L name and logo. I have no idea if the depth gauge works or not...I don't have the guts to bring the watch under water


Hi Joe,

welcome to the forum.

This is the first time I've ever seen one of these watches outside of a catalogue. :lol:

Nice shot by the way. I'd love to see some more pics. Don't know what to suggest about the depth indicator, if it

bothers you maybe you should contact FL on their website.

The watch looks to be in great condition, the FL hour glass motif on the back case is hardly worn.

I am a jealous man. 

Thanks for the post Joe, don't forget some more pics.

if you'd like to chat, my email is, [email protected]

Dave ...........


----------



## JoeBass (Jun 20, 2009)

Alright, here are a few more which give you a better idea of the scale of the watch. The first shot shows it sitting (or covering up!) my normal sized wrist. Second shot shows how high it sits on the wrist, and lastly there's a shot of the original band clasp (as if you couldn't figure that out ) My local watchmaker tells me he can place that depth indicator at the twelve o'clock position, but I'm still torn as it'll then pretty much obscure the F-L name and logo. Besides, with the way it is now, when the "stuff" hits the fan, I can always pretend I'm twelve meters under water


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

What a way to make an entrance, Joe. Welcome. :thumbsup:

Like Dave, this is the first time I've ever seen one of these "in the wild", but what a cool piece.

I'd leave the depth gauge right where it is...or have it checked out by FL.


----------



## JoeBass (Jun 20, 2009)

potz said:


> That is quite a substantial beast. If it were mine I'd have that hand aligned properly and the depth gauge checked.


Aww, you had to go and say that, didn't ya?  Maybe I'll take it in on Monday, but I'm seriously doubting if there'd be anyone left around that would be able to actually check/adjust/repair the depth gauge if there was actually something wrong with it, no? I'm guessing that even the folks at F-L would look at this thing as a total mystery as far as parts & repair goes.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Joe....

What a watch!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

JoeBass said:


> Alright, here are a few more which give you a better idea of the scale of the watch. The first shot shows it sitting (or covering up!) my normal sized wrist. Second shot shows how high it sits on the wrist, and lastly there's a shot of the original band clasp (as if you couldn't figure that out ) My local watchmaker tells me he can place that depth indicator at the twelve o'clock position, but I'm still torn as it'll then pretty much obscure the F-L name and logo. Besides, with the way it is now, when the "stuff" hits the fan, I can always pretend I'm twelve meters under water


Stunning, lovely looking watch, and a good size as well. That clasp on the bracelet is a bit special.

Thanks for the extra pics Joe, If you ever want to sell, I can offer the 710 if you can catch her, I'll even throw in a net and my 21yr old daughter. :lol:

Stick around on the forum.

Kind Regards, Dave ................


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

JoeBass said:


> I'm guessing that even the folks at F-L would look at this thing as a total mystery as far as parts & repair goes.


Don't know about that...the Bathy is recognized as a milestones in the history of the company. (I've become somewhat obsessed with the brand lately.***)

Go here and click 1966...

http://www.favre-leuba.ch/#/en/history/

*** Does not mean I know squat about them though....just intrigued by some of their older designs.


----------



## JoeBass (Jun 20, 2009)

Shaky said:


> If you ever want to sell, I can offer the 710 if you can catch her, I'll even throw in a net and my 21yr old daughter. :lol:


Dang, that's tempting. If I had any brains at all, I'd be out hunting for 21 year old girls, instead of hunting for more watches


----------



## JoeBass (Jun 20, 2009)

potz said:


> I imagine it is basically a membrane of some sort (metal?) to which the mechanism driving the indicator hand is attached. there will be some sort of opening, most likely at the back of the watch which permits water to enter and move the membrane. This is a pretty simple setup and checking it, testing water resistance and aligning the hand should be a doable job for any good/proper watchmaker.


I'll run it by my watchmaker next week and see what he has to say about it.

And thanks much all for the positive comments on the watch


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

JoeBass said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > I imagine it is basically a membrane of some sort (metal?) to which the mechanism driving the indicator hand is attached. there will be some sort of opening, most likely at the back of the watch which permits water to enter and move the membrane. This is a pretty simple setup and checking it, testing water resistance and aligning the hand should be a doable job for any good/proper watchmaker.
> ...


Let us know how you get on.

Dave ..........


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Excellent watch Joe. I love this shot. It looks like a right monster.










Looks perfect on the NSA


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This is the movement from my favre-leuba auto which has the 17jewel 2824-2 ETA, after some research I found out this is the same movement Rolex used in their Tudor Oyster watches theirs being the later 25jewel version but still with the 2824-2 ETA. So I assume this would be a quality movement, has anybody got any thoughts on this.


----------



## JoeBass (Jun 20, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> This is the movement from my favre-leuba auto which has the 17jewel 2824-2 ETA, after some research I found out this is the same movement Rolex used in their Tudor Oyster watches theirs being the later 25jewel version but still with the 2824-2 ETA. So I assume this would be a quality movement, has anybody got any thoughts on this.


The ETA 2824-2 is a classic, high quality, movement used in many wonderful watches over many years and even in many current pieces. My Sinn U1 has a 2824-2, it keeps excellent time and it's never let me down. Very nice!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> This is the movement from my favre-leuba auto which has the 17jewel 2824-2 ETA, after some research I found out this is the same movement Rolex used in their Tudor Oyster watches theirs being the later 25jewel version but still with the 2824-2 ETA. So I assume this would be a quality movement, has anybody got any thoughts on this.


You may be right, but for the Oyster Tudor Submariner Date they used a ETA 2484 , this was a specific movement to the 7021 Sub....

The 2824 is a 'workhorse' movement and was / is used in various grades in loads of watches over the years....


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Joe's post reminded me that I forgot to post this one:










Not nearly as big, but still an enjoyable piece.


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Colin,

Not sure which one I like the best, Deep Blue in Blue ? from you










or

Deep Blue in Orange ? from Toshi. :lol:



















-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Great watch you've got there, are you travelling with these FL's ? if not, what was your choice for a trip down under ?

Dave ...........


----------



## JoeBass (Jun 20, 2009)

Nalu said:


> Joe's post reminded me that I forgot to post this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! That oddly shaped minute hand seems to be a reoccurring theme


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

Almost tears to my eyes. I am glad to see that there are others that like this brand.

My Dad bought a Favre-Leuba in Switzerland when I was little (about 1960). Very, very slim one in gold with manual movement. For such a sentimental reason, I always liked this brand and I have three gold Favre-Leuba (if only I knew how to post pictures)!!!!. I have now given my Dad's watch to my son and hope he will, eventually, give it to his children. It is still in mint conditions and working well.

Shame, that they have gone a long time ago. :huh:


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Rich's Orange Deep Blue is the goods! I wish I'd had it when I had the chance :cry2:

Not traveling with the FLs, I brought a load of others with me: vintage Omegas (imagine that!), some Precistas and a few others. Several watches that I'd yet to photograph - I knew I'd have some time here to make some pics


----------



## Gizzalicious (Jul 16, 2016)

Gizzalicious said:


>


 Just a few of mine.


----------



## staffie (Dec 2, 2016)

Doesn't look like much has happened on this site for a while. Shame as the Favre Leuba is a lovely watch but doesn't get much attention. My father had 3 in his collection which I show below.



















this one is not only a great looking watch but has a bracelet which matches the Zenith El Primero that I have - it seems to be impossible to get links for this bracelet now (unless anyone out there knows different! - do let me know!), and as my father had smaller wrists than I and I can't find any spare links I have to swap between the two watches. Needs must, and I am not complaining at having both of them!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I have the same design cased watch



You could Google bracelet extention. It's a piece that fits between the clasp and the bracelet that will do the job.

I have had a few FL's, and like them. This sold at the weekend after two unrelated people enquired about it within 48 hours. The first one with the cash won!


----------



## staffie (Dec 2, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> You could Google bracelet extention. It's a piece that fits between the clasp and the bracelet that will do the job.


 Not heard of that before, thanks for the hint! Will give it a go.

Cheers


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

staffie said:


> Not heard of that before, thanks for the hint! Will give it a go.
> 
> Cheers


 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Watch-Strap-Bracelet-Extender-SILVER-extend-straps-bands-clasp-Extension-Link-/200913168518?var=&hash=item2ec75ba886:m:mkE7H2iNJ1fT8sHSp7TasUA

i have no connection to the seller, but this is the sort of thing


----------



## staffie (Dec 2, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> this is the sort of thing


 Thanks scottswatches, I have sent them a request. Not sure if it will work as the bracelets are the original Chaterlain models so uncertain how the extender would fit but most certainly worth a try.

Much appreciated,

Nick


----------



## staffie (Dec 2, 2016)

As an update to this post I contacted Favre Leuba directly and got a really helpful email back and they wanted some more photo's. I sent those on and they requested the measurement of the links. That resulted in them finding 4 links for me which they are sending to Swisstec in Essex directly for me. I took the watch there today and they were extremely helpful and Richard came out to discuss my needs and look at the other watches I may need servicing eventually by them (Zenith Big Blue El Primero, Dunhill El Primero, Omega Mark V, Omega Moonwatch) haven't shown them the other Omega's, Tissot's, Jaeger LeCoultre, Bulova's yet(!) but they were very receptive and helpful.

So soon I should have the Favre Lueba Duomatic wearable again - result! Excellent customer service from Favre Leuba, full marks from me.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

staffie said:


> As an update to this post I contacted Favre Leuba directly and got a really helpful email back and they wanted some more photo's. I sent those on and they requested the measurement of the links. That resulted in them finding 4 links for me which they are sending to Swisstec in Essex directly for me. I took the watch there today and they were extremely helpful and Richard came out to discuss my needs and look at the other watches I may need servicing eventually by them (Zenith Big Blue El Primero, Dunhill El Primero, Omega Mark V, Omega Moonwatch) haven't shown them the other Omega's, Tissot's, Jaeger LeCoultre, Bulova's yet(!) but they were very receptive and helpful.
> 
> So soon I should have the Favre Lueba Duomatic wearable again - result! Excellent customer service from Favre Leuba, full marks from me.


 Good to hear on so many levels :thumbsup:

Had a really nice Auto FL... sold it on to finance an Omega. Shame, wish I still had it.


----------



## staffie (Dec 2, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> Had a really nice Auto FL... sold it on to finance an Omega. Shame, wish I still had it.


 That is a beauty....hope the Omega was worth it!  . However, not everyone has unlimited funds so most of us have to make sacrifices....bl***y shame at times!


----------



## staffie (Dec 2, 2016)

staffie said:


> So soon I should have the Favre Lueba Duomatic wearable again - result! Excellent customer service from Favre Leuba, full marks from me.


 As a final (hopefully!) update on this I really do need to compliment Favre Leuba again. Not only did they Fedex the links to Swisstec for me, there was no charge for the links or the shipping and no charge from Swisstec for fitting! Picking it up tomorrow, and guess what - with customer service like that I am taking my Zenith El Primero Big Blue along for its service (doubt if I will be able to arrange that for nothing however!!).

Full marks Swisstec and Favre Leuba. :thumbs_up:


----------

